# Headaches of adding a truck.



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking like I will have enough work this year that if I wanted I could add another truck. Well add another plow since I already have two trucks. I'd like to expand some, but then remaining a one man band means no issues with being reliable. 

I have been going back and forth on this for the last couple weeks. Mainly because I have issues trusting someone else to actually show up every time. I've been doing some searching and the guys I have found/interviewed, I wouldn't trust to take care of a fake plant. 

I've read about contacting construction/mason companies for someone wanting snow work and may do that the coming days. 

How are you guys going about finding a driver you could actually somewhat rely on? I'd like to not have to find a replacement every storm if I run two trucks this year.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am very interested in this also, since I am also looking to add another driver or two for this winter


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

It's difficult. You need to question how if they are any good why they are still available. You should first try to contact friend or family. Also contact local plow/landscape business that have workers that may be available.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Did the whole friends and family thing, problem is the only ones I would trust are 90 minutes away with a full time job and the other is on the other side of the world...so don't think he can make it.  

Have to call one landscape company today that I'm picking up some sub work for them, may see if he has a guy wanting to move up to a truck.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i took a long shot last year. i had a few of my summer guys that have been snow blowing for a few years. i sat each one of them down and told them they had a chance to make $4 more per hour running bobcats and pick ups in large lots. showed them some videos, had them pre check their own equipment to make sure everything was working properly and had them spend some time playing with them in the yard and it worked out pretty awesome. you wont find better employees then the trusty ones you have that you dont think could handle more responsibility. in my case i took a shot and it worked real well.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Broncslefty7;1835826 said:


> i took a long shot last year. i had a few of my summer guys that have been snow blowing for a few years. i sat each one of them down and told them they had a chance to make $4 more per hour running bobcats and pick ups in large lots. showed them some videos, had them pre check their own equipment to make sure everything was working properly and had them spend some time playing with them in the yard and it worked out pretty awesome. you wont find better employees then the trusty ones you have that you dont think could handle more responsibility. in my case i took a shot and it worked real well.


That would be ideal, however I have gone through a few this year. The one I have now is good, but just finished his degree so I lose him in a few weeks after blowouts.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

MK97: Your thoughts are exactly why I remain a 1 man operation. Bronclefty7 does have some good ideas if you go Large


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Welp I'm still battling the employee blues, haha. 

I've been to the point a few times of saying screw it and I'll just work myself into the ground a forget the other driver idea, but I hte the idea of not getting my customers done early than later. 

Had a couple of guys that seemed decent until I told them I needed an MVR, both pulled a Houdini on me. Got one guy who should be calling me tomorrow, he's a supervisor at an asphalt company. So hopefully I can sit him down and see what he's all about.

I'm more than willing to take on the risk required to expand. I'm young so putting in the hours isn't an issue, but figure now is the time to get some help to add even more hours and profit to my business. I have the equipment and the work, just need a halfway decent ass for the other trucks seat.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have our main crews and then back ups for them. But yes very hard to find reliable people to show up at 3am. We have gone through a few and one of the drivers from last season will not be back due to getting a dui during the summer. Drivers seem to be more reliable than shovelers. But gotta agree with above, look for seasonal workers looking for some extra cash over their off season.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

You're totally right, which is why I'm hoping the asphalt guy works out. They seem to make a decent wage and apparently a lot of them do shoveling as well during the winter for extra cash. So it seems to be a decent group or guys wanting to work as much as they can. 

Of course time will tell everything.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MK97;1849256 said:


> You're totally right, which is why I'm hoping the asphalt guy works out. They seem to make a decent wage and apparently a lot of them do shoveling as well during the winter for extra cash. So it seems to be a decent group or guys wanting to work as much as they can.
> 
> Of course time will tell everything.


Most of our guys come from a seal coating company. Some are owners of small landscape businesses, these seem to be the most reliable. This year we are lining a couple of masons to fill some holes.

But you never can tell. Our best shoveler is now in jail for armed robbery. Happened right after the end of the season.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's the big thing with people...they're a crapshoot.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

mikeyd915;1835764 said:


> It's difficult. You need to question how if they are any good why they are still available. You should first try to contact friend or family. Also contact local plow/landscape business that have workers that may be available.


yep, and have backups familiar with the site too. Try making sure enough guys cover multiple trucks... someone always has a problem or doesn't show up or not on time etc...


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I talked with our local auto parts stores. Asked about recently retired guys that hang around for the lack of anything better to do. Found the perfect one. Retired from his own business last year. He is crawling out of skin looking for something to do. He even has plowing experience, understands early starts and respects equipment. He is actually really excited about the opportunity. He is not interested in getting out to operate a shovel, but, I have that taken care of. Maybe I just got lucky, but it could be a source?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not a bad idea, and I know the guys well at my local AutoZone. I'll talk to them next parts run.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

As a guy who works for someone I'll lend the "hired help" perspective. 

1. Treat the potential hire with respect. When ya meet him / her shake his hand and talk to him like he's your equal. Don't look at it as "you need me, I don't need you". Me personally, I can pick up on that right away. Clearly, you need me as well, or we wouldn't be sitting here. 

2. Very similar to #1, don't act like you're doing me a great favor by hiring me. I don't want to hear that "I have six other guys looking to work for me". Once again, if you did, we wouldn't be sitting here. 

3. Pay. Just as you don't want to hear a property manager lowball you, we don't want to be lowballed either. If our equipment, work history, and demeanor make you think we're worth it.....pay us! Don't say "everyone around here gets x". Be the guy who pays better, and you'll attract better people. 

4. Ask for expediency, but not at the cost of quality. If you have to pay us an extra 1/2 hour or hour, but the lot looks great, so be it. Know that your client will see the quality of the work, and that's worth the extra pay.

5. Don't micromanage. If you're hiring the right guy, let him go. Don't nitpick. 

6. Lastly, and most importantly, treat us with respect and include us on the operation. I'm not saying open the books, or let us run the show. I'm saying ask for our input, and know that we might have some very good advice, or tips. Ask us point blank, "what do you think on this property, time wise?"

As for the post "if they're any good, why are they still available?", that can be easily flipped. "If your company is so great, why can't you fill a spot?" 

As an aside, just to show you how treating someone the right way goes to getting the right people, I'll give you myself as an example. I had a Wide Out sitting in my garage. I told Mike that I was willing to drive his truck in his resi route for another year, rather than walk on him because I respected him, the business he was building, and waiting for him to acquire some commercial lots was worth it to me in the long run.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i use the veterans association to hire freqently and they always work out well. rembmer there are vets now that are in their 20'.s...


----------



## SnowJunki (Oct 2, 2014)

its hard I've had success with a local landscaper friend, i try and treat him equal and fair. for the first year it was hard getting him to plow the way i wanted it done. theres always a few bumps here and there with banged up equipment but never intentional. this year im ready to hire another guy and yes feel like im in your shoes all over again. the first guy fell in place. ive been looking for a good candidate for over a year and really have no leads. its a gamble im just looking for the right cards. to what sawboy wrote some good advice.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sawboy- All good points. Many years ago I used to do all the hiring and firing for my department back when I had a "real job" as some put it, lol. So I'm pretty good at reading people and asking the right questions, also I make sure I pay well.



Broncslefty7;1850106 said:


> i use the veterans association to hire freqently and they always work out well. rembmer there are vets now that are in their 20'.s...


That's actually brilliant, since I prefer vets over most other candidates. That and they tend to be less sensitive to criticism. When my nephew went into the Marines, he said after working with me, the drill sergeants weren't that bad. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1849563 said:


> Not a bad idea, and I know the guys well at my local AutoZone. I'll talk to them next parts run.


Try talking to Justin @ WaterShed, he's got the background.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1850725 said:


> Try talking to Justin @ WaterShed, he's got the background.


I have before. Said trying to be reliable for snow and at watershed was too much of a headache.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

MK97....GOOD LUCK! I've tried being respectful, paying well and catering to new hires and it gets old! I hate to be such a pessimist but the reality is and it's sad to say for every 1 decent guy you usually go through about 50 or more. My advise is if your going to go through adding a truck, plow and an employee (all expensive things) grow slow until you find the right person and even then have a back up plan. We've been through so many people it beyond ridiculous, IMO the govt. have made people very lazy! It's taken us years to find who we have now and I still hire about 5-8 sidewalk guys because I know we'll go through all of them, in fact I've succumb to basically giving my sidewalk route $ to them because their a necessary evil so to speak. It's weird how some companies seem to keep guys year after year and a lot of it has to do with the size of the company IMO. Some people seem to think if your not the top dog or at least the top 3, your company is a joke and don't want to take the risk of working with a smaller company. We were, at one point a bigger company, we had 3 of our own trucks, a skid steer and a big front loader and about 5 subs on any given night and honestly it was nice because I had the "muscle" to grow a bit but slowly they began to "F" things up by doing bad work or just not showing up and really leaving me in a bind. Sure enough we lost a few of accounts in the following seasons little by little until I said enough is enough and over the last few years went to having enough work for just our equipment. This year we've had to add another sub again but he's a friend who used to be one of our better subs a couple years ago who unfortunately we haven't needed for the past couple years but now do BUT he even left me hanging a couple times. Sorry for this long winded reply but I just want to show you our "adventures". One thing we're doing this season is making people more accountable in ways I guess. We're going with shifts and call nights. Typically I just called guys out when it snowed and hoped they would answer the phone, this year I have 4 driver's for 1 extra truck at night and 2 driver's for that same truck for daytime and 3 sidewalk guys, one who has been with me for 3 years now. Everyone is going to have a specific call night/day and getting a call that night confirming it's their night and to be ready. All in all, you need to find the right type of person who doesn't mind the crappy hours, intermittent hours and pay them well so they keep coming back. I could keep going but it's 430am and I'm getting tired (my dog woke us up freaking out about something at 3am) but now getting sleepy again. Good luck to ya my friend.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Brian, appreciate the "long winded reply",lol. I hear ya, and have very...very little faith in anyone. I've been left high and dry a couple times this summer, and that wasn't half the headache snow will be. I'm honestly getting sick of people overall, but still trying to do what I can to grow the business. 

I've made it very clear that the hours will suck, and will be long. I think this is why they don't return my calls after, haha.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1850955 said:


> Brian, appreciate the "long winded reply",lol. I hear ya, and have very...very little faith in anyone. I've been left high and dry a couple times this summer, and that wasn't half the headache snow will be. I'm honestly getting sick of people overall, but still trying to do what I can to grow the business.
> 
> I've made it very clear that the hours will suck, and will be long. I think this is why they don't return my calls after, haha.


Find yourself a cougar in her mid 40's with a kid in his 20's....... Solves 2 things....


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1850958 said:


> Find yourself a cougar in her mid 40's with a kid in his 20's....... Solves 2 things....


Call it just a hunch, but thinking the girlfriend might mind me bringing a cougar around. Need a hell of a reason to explain why I need to do it for business.:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Advertising? They do model for products and services? Would that be helpful enough?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1850965 said:


> Call it just a hunch, but thinking the girlfriend might mind me bringing a cougar around. Need a hell of a reason to explain why I need to do it for business.:laughing:


All the GF can say is no.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Brian Young;1850813 said:


> MK97....GOOD LUCK! I've tried being respectful, paying well and catering to new hires and it gets old! I hate to be such a pessimist but the reality is and it's sad to say for every 1 decent guy you usually go through about 50 or more. My advise is if your going to go through adding a truck, plow and an employee (all expensive things) grow slow until you find the right person and even then have a back up plan. We've been through so many people it beyond ridiculous, IMO the govt. have made people very lazy! It's taken us years to find who we have now and I still hire about 5-8 sidewalk guys because I know we'll go through all of them, in fact I've succumb to basically giving my sidewalk route $ to them because their a necessary evil so to speak. It's weird how some companies seem to keep guys year after year and a lot of it has to do with the size of the company IMO. Some people seem to think if your not the top dog or at least the top 3, your company is a joke and don't want to take the risk of working with a smaller company. We were, at one point a bigger company, we had 3 of our own trucks, a skid steer and a big front loader and about 5 subs on any given night and honestly it was nice because I had the "muscle" to grow a bit but slowly they began to "F" things up by doing bad work or just not showing up and really leaving me in a bind. Sure enough we lost a few of accounts in the following seasons little by little until I said enough is enough and over the last few years went to having enough work for just our equipment. This year we've had to add another sub again but he's a friend who used to be one of our better subs a couple years ago who unfortunately we haven't needed for the past couple years but now do BUT he even left me hanging a couple times. Sorry for this long winded reply but I just want to show you our "adventures". One thing we're doing this season is making people more accountable in ways I guess. We're going with shifts and call nights. Typically I just called guys out when it snowed and hoped they would answer the phone, this year I have 4 driver's for 1 extra truck at night and 2 driver's for that same truck for daytime and 3 sidewalk guys, one who has been with me for 3 years now. Everyone is going to have a specific call night/day and getting a call that night confirming it's their night and to be ready. All in all, you need to find the right type of person who doesn't mind the crappy hours, intermittent hours and pay them well so they keep coming back. I could keep going but it's 430am and I'm getting tired (my dog woke us up freaking out about something at 3am) but now getting sleepy again. Good luck to ya my friend.


Sounds like you may need to pay more?


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1850968 said:


> All the GF can say is no.....Thumbs Up


Guess I could always float the idea...if it goes wrong, got extra space on your couch? LOL


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1850983 said:


> Guess I could always float the idea...if it goes wrong, got extra space on your couch? LOL


I still have the Box from the water heater I replaced last week, it's double walled and pretty sturdy......Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

BUFF;1850984 said:


> I still have the Box from the water heater I replaced last week, it's double walled and pretty sturdy......Thumbs Up


I asked if you had space on the couch, not for you to spoil me with a fancy summer home. :laughing:

Might be out of my budget after tomorrow when I pick up Paul's plow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MK97;1850986 said:


> I asked if you had space on the couch, not for you to spoil me with a fancy summer home. :laughing:
> 
> Might be out of my budget after tomorrow when I pick up Paul's plow.


That's a good move and a very fair price.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah I debated it a little, but can't go wrong for the amount. That and the install is easy, so I'll keep the $550 for install and do it myself this weekend.


----------

